# Lost ASHA 200 (How to track it via IMEI)



## varunparakh (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

My sister lost, her Nokia Asha 200 today, she has the IMEI no with her, how do i track the phone, what measures are to be taken next.

Kindly assist me with this. Waiting for your replies.


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 1, 2012)

I think there is no anti - theft - Tracking system in nokia phones. Right?


----------



## sarthak (Jul 1, 2012)

You have to first register an FIR with the police and then give a copy of the FIR along with IMEI number to your service provider.

Source : Track your stolen phone through its IMEI number - News - Know Your Mobile India  

Don't know whether it works or not though.


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 1, 2012)

FIR launched, hoping against hope, thanks folks!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> FIR launched, hoping against hope, thanks folks!


Best of luck. Wishing good for you.

Sometimes this articles boost me to track back my 6 six years old, stolen N95.


----------



## akshayp (Jul 2, 2012)

Whr ru from? There's a phone shop near my place who charges nominal amount but 99% chances are he'll trace it..I asked him how stores he do that, his reply was, we bribe the constable to give us the info on new Sim card being used in the phone get the address and recover the phone..


----------

